# Verkaufe S7 und Logo Teile



## lorenz2512 (20 September 2007)

Verkaufe folgendes:
CPU 312 IFM
DI10 DO6
Mit Frontstecker
Gebraucht
6ES7 312-5AC01-0AB0
Preis150€

TS-Adapter 5.1
6es7 972-0ca33-0XA0
Gebraucht
Preis 80€

Logo 12/24 OVP
6ED1 052-1MD00-0BA5
Neu
80€

Logo Programmierkabel seriell
Neu ohne OVP
Preis 45€


Alle Teile optisch und technisch ok.
Versand per Päckchen 5€
Als Paket 8€
Auf Anfrage auch andere Teile.


----------



## X-Master (20 September 2007)

Hast du zur Logo noch ein Power netzteil, wäre stark daran interessiert


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 September 2007)

hallo,
so hat sich erledigt, vielen dank für die schnelle bezahlung zotos, und ich wünsche dir noch viel spass mit der LOGO! zotos.


----------



## zotos (23 September 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> so hat sich erledigt, vielen dank für die schnelle bezahlung zotos, und ich wünsche dir noch viel spass mit der LOGO! zotos.



Gerne wieder! Ich habe nun die befürchtung das mich die LOGO überfordert. Gibt es da Schulungen? Ich kann ja jeder Zeit Dich fragen wenn ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekomme. Oder?


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 September 2007)

hallo,
im november oder dezember hab ich urlaub, da mach ich die schulungen, sind aber nur noch 3 plätze frei , die sind aber vorgemerkt.schade...


----------



## HDD (23 September 2007)

*Anmeldung*

Ich würde mich auch gerne anmelden mach doch eine zweite bei dem zulauf.

HDD


----------



## TommyG (23 September 2007)

//spam on

Ihhhhh, der hat ne LOHHGOOOO...

// Spam off

ich hab heut nen How to Buch gefunden, Logo und so

Das Handbuch zur kiste 6ED1 050 1AA00- 0AE1

vllt findet sich das als PDF bei Siemens, oder ich scanne das mal ein. Abegeben will ich das net, weil als 'Anfängerware' isses brauchbar...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## zotos (23 September 2007)

Bei so einer LOGOpädie Sitzung vom Lorenz würde ich auch gerne Teilnehmen. Aber bitte nicht so was schweres Durchnehmen. Also wenn ich an die Tor-Steuerung denke die hier letztens verbrochen wurde. Vielleicht war das auch etwas zu viel für eine LOGO. Wenn Du den KHD-Klaus noch als Gast Dozenten bekommen könntest würden wir die Automatisierungswelt auf den Kopfstellen.


----------



## zotos (23 September 2007)

@Lorenz2512: Bitte in einer unauffälligen Verpackung schicken! Ich habe aufmerksame Nachbarn mit technischem Verstand. Die zeigen sonst Wochen lang mit dem Finger auf mich, lachen und rufen der "zotos" hat eine LOGO... jetzt hat er endgültig den Verstand verloren.


----------



## nade (24 September 2007)

Solange du nicht anfängst und Mc Guyver zu spielen, und der "kleinen" LOGO 300nochwas wieviele Ein- und Ausgänge zu verpassen wirds doch reichen, wenns Flurlicht drüber geschaltet wird. :rofl:


----------

